
Parents forcing autistic children to drink bleach in flawed search for a cure - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/brit-kids-forced-drink-bleach-11924623
======
na85
You'd have to be a total fucking moron to give your child turpentine.

So incredibly sad for those kids.

